# Transmission problem



## chowdahead (Apr 29, 2010)

Got a big problem, the trans in my 2000 A6 4.2 was slipping in 2nd and 3rd then went into safe mode. I had the shop do a fluid and filter change and thats when they found "shiny pieces" in the oil and pan. It's ok on the highway, but under anything more than light acceleration it slips. 1st, 4th and 5th feel fine. Any ideas? I just want to get it running and let it go, I've already replaced it w/ an S8.


----------

